# Longmire



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

We're well into season two of this great series. Anyone besides Sonnie and I enjoying this one?

Think Longmire killed his wife's murderer? Or was it Henry? Keep in mind I'm behind about 3 shows.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

The wife and I absolutely love this show. Right now it looks like Henry is the likely killer but that might change anytime.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm all caught up and yeah it does appear that Henry took away Walt's satisfaction. Election coming next Monday!


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I have been watching from day 1.
Took my wife a few episodes to get into it, but now she is all in too.
Sometimes I still think hey there's Starbuck or she's a Cylon when I see Katee Sackhoff.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

chashint said:


> Sometimes I still think hey there's Starbuck or she's a Cylon when I see Katee Sackhoff.


I hear ya! The whole Battlestar Gallactica series is what made me stick it out with Defiance this year. I'm hoping they can get that one going a bit better next season.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Me too.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

After last night, it looks like we'll get at least another season. :T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

This is really a great show.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Anyone catch it last week. I thought I heard them say there were two episodes left this season. Did anyone else hear that? That would mean we're getting 13 episodes rather than the standard fare 12. :T


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

mechman said:


> Anyone catch it last week. I thought I heard them say there were two episodes left this season. Did anyone else hear that? That would mean we're getting 13 episodes rather than the standard fare 12. :T


I thought I heard as well 2 more episodes.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I must have missed that part... probably not paying attention. Actually if it was during the previews for next week, I don't ever watch those.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah I thought I heard it right before I deleted it so it would have been right at the beginning of the previews.


----------

